# what is the cutest pokemon?



## Ice tiger (Aug 19, 2008)

I personally like shinx... and eevee what do you think?


----------



## Nope (Aug 19, 2008)

Poochyena :] And Cyndaquil!


----------



## Poke4ever (Aug 20, 2008)

definitely drifloon. no doubt about it.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Aug 20, 2008)

Charmander, Cyndaquil, Torchic, Chimchar, Chikorita, Turtwig, Umbreon, Espeon, Trapinch, Shinx, Raichu, Buizel, and Mudkip.


----------



## Peegeray (Aug 21, 2008)

((how many of these topics have there been?))
chimchar is the cutest imo


----------



## kunikida. (Aug 22, 2008)

The Eevee evo's, Quilava, Buizel, Mightyena, Eevee, Vulpix, Ninetales, Amphoros, Cyndaquil, Typhlosion, Lucario,... And do ya really have to ask? HOUNDOOM!!!


----------



## Flora (Aug 22, 2008)

Shinx, Pachirisu, and Eevee.


----------



## Lavasoul (Aug 23, 2008)

Treecko FTW! Behold the cuteness of Treecko!
~​


----------



## Zehla (Aug 23, 2008)

Igglybuff. It's so cute I just wanna squeeze it till it dies. But then I'd be sad.


----------



## zuea (Aug 25, 2008)

Poochyena shinx eevee and Umbreon.


----------



## cheesecake (Aug 25, 2008)

Pikachu! Mew!
Well really I think a LOT are cute but my list would take up this page.


----------

